# Music Man 212 HD 130



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Well tomorrow is the big day... the shipment of the amp was delayed one day due to our long weekend and I'm told I will recieve the amp before the end of the business day tomorrow.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

pics and clips and such 

especially since I have no idea what that amp is


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Pics upon arrival... yes

pics and clips after benching it... yes


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

It came this morning... here are some photos...







































As you can see it's in very good condition. The tubes are Sylvania EL34 x3 and Electrohome EL34 x1.

Cheers

Craig


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

The serial number is hard to read it is... C007862


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice looking amp. I have alway's been interested in those amps. Never had a chance to play one, but I remember way back in the day seeing a Music Man advertisment in Guitar Player with Eric Clapton standing there with a Gibson Explorer and a stack of those. What is the sound like? I assume it has a "Fender" type of tone considering Leo Fender had his hands in it.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice amp. Looks to be in great condition. Looking forward to the "KHINGPYNN Tone Report"!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I'll be sure to give it a full review... I'm gonna use it at rehersal tonight.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Band mate has one ...... loverly ...... he had to rewire it 110v from 220 as he brought it from Denmark


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I love how it looks like you snapped some pics of it as soon as you got home with it!

I've plugged into one of those at Ed's Music in Peterborough. Great amp, just couldn't afford it at the time, so I came home with a Traynor YCV40.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It looks and feels like it's got Leo in it.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> I love how it looks like you snapped some pics of it as soon as you got home with it!



LOL... pretty obvious is'nt it!


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

the few, the proud, the "too loud".


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Those babys are loud. I played with a guy named Curtis Lee who used to use it for his Hendrix tribute stuff.
It sure kicked ass:rockon2:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

thats a nice lookin amp ya got there!

whats some history on 'em? i think i've asked that before lol

good quality pics too


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

The brief history behind it is... when Leo Fender was able to go into the guitar and amp business again after he sold Fenderto CBS he started Music Man with two partners... one of which was Tom Walker. It was Tom who did the amp designing... he is an Engineer. 

The amps were based on Leo's Twin atleast at first. Leo had a great deal of input into the amps design aswell. It was however deligated to Walker.
A first of it's kind... SS preamp with Tube power amp.

They had some big names... Clapton was the first. These amps are super clean with a ton of head room. What makes them unique is the clarity and balance of their voice. HD stands for Heavy Duty which for better or worse means these amps were over spec built and designed to run full throttle with little problem over the long run. Definetly a very loud amp.

Keeping in mind that 10 watts is half as loud as 100 then this amp is better than one and a half times as loud as the standard 100 watt amp. The tubes are biased hot with high plate voltages... hence the 130 watts from a quad set of EL34 instead of the standard 100 watts.

The preamp distortion is not that great compared to a tube preamp but it is unique and definetly usable for out in left field tones. The power amp distortion is brutal in an old school way.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

So THAT'S the amp Brian MacLeod used, huh?


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

WarrenG said:


> So THAT'S the amp Brian MacLeod used, huh?


That's the model.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Yes Brian used the 212 HD... this is the main driver behind me owning one.

Upon playing this amp for the first time I was hit immediatly with "that tone".

The unmistakable note clarity, definition, and attack, plus the EQ and voicing are all there. Very unique sounding amp. I would not say it's a traditional sounding amp at all.


----------

